# chicago group at oakton



## Lucky22 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am interested in attending this group, unfortunately I moved way out by plainfield/joliet. Would anyone be willing to meet at college of dupage? If not I will try to get out to Oakton next saturday. thanks!


----------

